

Ask HN: Twitter account compromised, no response from Twitter...what to do? - ryanwaggoner

About a week ago, through some stupid moves on my part, one of our Twitter accounts was seized by an unauthorized 3rd party, who is now holding it for ransom.  I've emailed Twitter support multiple times, posted on Get Satisfaction, but haven't heard anything back.  Does anyone have any advice or know anyone at Twitter HQ that might be able to help?  If so, they can email me at my first name on mightybrand.com
======
bowman
ZOMG

